# natural testosterone boosters



## dsc123 (Jun 21, 2010)

i have been researching natural testosterone boosters, and have a couple of questions i would like to ask 
1. what natural testosterone boosters are suitable for a 19 year old to help increase muscle mass?
2. has anybody tried the new pink magic by usplabs?

thanks in advance


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 21, 2010)

I no that my testosterone should be high Atm but would I not see more gains with a booster?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 21, 2010)

Test boosters are a complete waste of hard earned cash.  I always use to think so and having finally tried one now I speak from experience.  I had a thread on here where I was going to log my use of a test booster over a course of 6 weeks and didn't even bother updating it because there results are so worthless.  Put it this way, I wouldn't even take a test booster that is free simply to avoid the hassle of remembering to take the countless capsules they recommend let alone pay $60-$70 for a month's supply.  Now this is referring to someone who's 30 where test levels are probably a bit down so for someone in their teens or early 20s they will be even more useless.  Trust me.  Save your cash.


----------



## dsc123 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok then, il save my money thought I'd ask first thankyou


----------



## Zane (Jun 21, 2010)

Please take the captains advise, you are to young and have all the ingredients in front of you, Nature Test at your age, Protein, caloric intake and rest. As some one in there mid 30's and have tried numerous so called  magic makers. there isn't one ! and have wasted alot of money through the years.. Train hard!!!! and eat right and eat some more!!!!


----------



## nni (Jun 21, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> i have been researching natural testosterone boosters, and have a couple of questions i would like to ask
> 1. what natural testosterone boosters are suitable for a 19 year old to help increase muscle mass?
> 2. has anybody tried the new pink magic by usplabs?
> 
> thanks in advance



1. test boosters will help boost your test a bit, but you should look into test boosters that focus mainly on free test. that being said, i wouldnt expect a heck of a lot of muscle mass from a test booster. a test booster <> steroids.

2. its brand new, so you will have to wait.


----------



## unclem (Jun 22, 2010)

whey protein and bcaas. thats it with diet and cardio. like the guys said there are nothing out there to give u more than u already have bro. use it until u lose it. then decide.by 25 you will know. imo


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 23, 2010)

But how's a supplement like Tribulus for increasing testosterone ???

I'm a 28 yr old guy and I could use a natural boost, what's the best?


----------



## Perdido (Jun 24, 2010)

Tribulus doesn't increase testosterone at all.
Check out superhumanradio.com there's a show on there dedicated to test boosters that you'll find interesting.


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 24, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Tribulus doesn't increase testosterone at all.
> Check out superhumanradio.com there's a show on there dedicated to test boosters that you'll find interesting.



Thanks for turning me onto this...


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 25, 2010)

Well what does Tribulus actually do? Does it just increase libido and that's all- I really thought it increased Test or LH or something...


----------



## Perdido (Jun 25, 2010)

It does boost libido but that doesn't mean it will boost testosterone. There are no studies to back that claim.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 26, 2010)

there are alot of products out there to help boost T and sex drive. I know alot of guys like Gaspari's XT, and a few other supps. Trib by its self done nothing for me at all. Not sure what the deal is but there is a new version called testofen its meant to be backed by science but who know's.

all the best


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> there are alot of products out there to help boost T and sex drive. I know alot of guys like Gaspari's XT, and a few other supps. Trib by its self done nothing for me at all. Not sure what the deal is but there is a new version called testofen its meant to be backed by science but who know's.
> 
> all the best


 
Forget about Testofen.  This is precisely the product I experimented with for 2 months with no results.  In fact, I tried Zeus which had the highest ratio of Testofen to any other product along with Trib and other so called test boosting properties.  I was also taking this product at 1.5 times the recommended dose for my bodyweight and still zero results after 8 weeks.  Pissed off by this, I decided to dig into the so called science they have backing up testofen.  Turns out this is nothing but a publication made by the marketer/manufacturer.  Indeed, there is a study by the manufacturer, with no peer review or anyone on the outside confirming the results and observation of study.  In other words, it's bogus and simply used to manipulate people into trying the product.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2010)

Eat egg yolks and steaks...saturated fats help to increase test levels, although at 19, why you're messing with it is kind of fruitless.


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 26, 2010)

My greatest results with supplements to date have been with Hemaguno and Oxyguno - THEY GOT ME PUMPED AWESOMELY !!!

I don't know if they did anything to my testosterone but they "pumped me up" .

I'm going to try ordering one of the UTT liquids and keep going to the gym .

thanks guys, you're awesome !!! =)


----------



## Perdido (Jun 26, 2010)

I think those are PH's and not really test boosters.

L dopa, fadogia agrestis, sodium D-aspartate are a few natural test boosters with some studies backing claims.


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 26, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I think those are PH's and not really test boosters.
> 
> L dopa, fadogia agrestis, sodium D-aspartate are a few natural test boosters with some studies backing claims.



I knew this, and I started this thread hoping someone would give me an answer telling me the products like L dopa, etc. like you just said to help actually improve Test production... I've worked at GNC for years and I know all about PH's...

But thanks for giving me L-Dopa as an answer I'm gonna order some of that soon...

Thanks man, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 27, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Forget about Testofen. This is precisely the product I experimented with for 2 months with no results. In fact, I tried Zeus which had the highest ratio of Testofen to any other product along with Trib and other so called test boosting properties. I was also taking this product at 1.5 times the recommended dose for my bodyweight and still zero results after 8 weeks. Pissed off by this, I decided to dig into the so called science they have backing up testofen. Turns out this is nothing but a publication made by the marketer/manufacturer. Indeed, there is a study by the manufacturer, with no peer review or anyone on the outside confirming the results and observation of study. In other words, it's bogus and simply used to manipulate people into trying the product.


 


hmmmm thats interesting. thanks for that bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

jerking off is a better and more cost effective way to increase free test


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 27, 2010)

I agree so called nat. test boosters are a waste of money as far as size & strength go.Some like trib and maca increase libido as was stated earlier.There have been studies that claim that nettle root xtract lowers shbg witch would increase free test,but in my opinion you would have to take ridiculous amounts to actually feel a difference.All in all listen to the others and increase your fat intake (give olive oil a try ),and try what the captain said it's cheap and fun.


----------



## 07bobber (Jun 27, 2010)

Read the testosterone syndrome if you want some insight into natural T production, I am on the cream but just ordered Douglas labs testo-gain its not a booster but contains ingredients that help the body produce Test

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jun 30, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> jerking off is a better and more cost effective way to increase free test


 

I should be full of testosterone then lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 30, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Also, For added effect, one should also recycle their load.


 


Mr.BTB said:


> I should be full of testosterone then lol.


 
you're probably not recycling . . I believe the term is Snowballing


----------



## nni (Jun 30, 2010)

just did before and after tests (free test and estrodiol) and apparently some otc compounds can boost test.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 30, 2010)

nni said:


> just did before and after tests (free test and estrodiol) and apparently some otc compounds can boost test.


 
I think you are correct.  However, I would say a more correct assumption to make would be: Some otc compounds can boost test for "some" individuals and out of those for which it does, question still remains if these boosted test levels are really significant enough to notice a difference when it comes to lifting and if the difference is significant enough to justify paying $60-$100/month on these supplements.  In my case I didn't even have to to consider that far because they did squat for me.


----------



## nni (Jun 30, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I think you are correct.  However, I would say a more correct assumption to make would be: Some otc compounds can boost test for "some" individuals and out of those for which it does, question still remains if these boosted test levels are really significant enough to notice a difference when it comes to lifting and if the difference is significant enough to justify paying $60-$100/month on these supplements.  In my case I didn't even have to to consider that far because they did squat for me.



of the hundreds in the category, i would say less than a dozen are worth any consideration, and of that dozen, even less are worth your money. that being said if an individual is willing to take steroids, then none of this matters anyway (not saying you are that person).


----------



## Perdido (Jun 30, 2010)

Making a blanket statement that test boosters are ineffective or too costly isn't accurate. Stinging nettle root extract costs what $8 a bottle?
From all of the information I've gathered recently and from some personal experience are that test boosters are mostly effective the older you are. The lower your test levels to start with the more possible benefit you'll see from the use of them.
In my case I did the blood spot hormone level test then custom tailored the supplements to my needs. Was it expensive: yes. Was I worth the effort: I feel it was for me because 1) I can afford it 2) I wasn't ready to jump into the AAS arena just yet.
Maybe I'll change my mind once I do a cycle, which will be when I'm ready to do it, but for now if asked if test boosters work I'll continue to say it all depends on your age, what your goals are, and of course if you are willing to spend the money on a blood test to see exactly what you need to get to your goals.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 30, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Making a blanket statement that test boosters are ineffective or too costly isn't accurate. Stinging nettle root extract costs what $8 a bottle?
> From all of the information I've gathered recently and from some personal experience are that test boosters are mostly effective the older you are. The lower your test levels to start with the more possible benefit you'll see from the use of them.
> In my case I did the blood spot hormone level test then custom tailored the supplements to my needs. Was it expensive: yes. Was I worth the effort: I feel it was for me because 1) I can afford it 2) I wasn't ready to jump into the AAS arena just yet.
> Maybe I'll change my mind once I do a cycle, which will be when I'm ready to do it, but for now if asked if test boosters work I'll continue to say it all depends on your age, what your goals are, and of course if you are willing to spend the money on a blood test to see exactly what you need to get to your goals.


 
Very well said and I agree with you.  The OP however specified he's 19 years old.  Having said that the majority of 19 year olds, in addition to having extremely potent test levels to begin with, typically don't have an abundant amount of funds nor go through the effort of measuring their test levels.  I still think that for a young individual there are better roots to explore than test boosters in an effort to make progress and worthwhile gains.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 7, 2010)

dsc123 said:


> I no that my testosterone should be high Atm but would I not see more gains with a booster?


 

NO.  You will see more gains with more soild food though.  As others have posted test boosters are a waste.  At 19 if the wind blew just right I had a boner, I didn't need anything for that to happen.


----------



## nni (Jul 7, 2010)

once again, to say a blanket statement like "test boosters are worthless" is just wrong. some test boosters do work, studies and hormone panel tests prove this. for those not willing to use exogenous hormones, then they are far from worthless. even those who use steroids often* (often, not always) use a test booster in pct. they are not worthless, people just expect too much from them, gains will never equal those of steroids. on top of that the market is flooded with so much crap that it becomes difficult to find the ones that do work before giving up completely.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 8, 2010)

nni said:


> once again, to say a blanket statement like "test boosters are worthless" is just wrong. some test boosters do work, studies and hormone panel tests prove this. for those not willing to use exogenous hormones, then they are far from worthless. *even those who use steroids often* (often, not always) use a test booster in pct.* they are not worthless, people just expect too much from them, gains will never equal those of steroids. on top of that the market is flooded with so much crap that it becomes difficult to find the ones that do work before giving up completely.


 
Are you saying that clomid and hcg are test boosters here?


----------



## nni (Jul 8, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Are you saying that clomid and hcg are test boosters here?



no, im saying exactly what i wrote.  test boosters = otc supplements.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

nni said:


> no, im saying exactly what i wrote. test boosters = otc supplements.


 

I guess the way I read it was a little different.  You stated that people who use steroids use a test booster in PCT, often, not always.  To me at that point an OTC product would be useless.  HCG and clomid which are prescribed medications for male fertility is what most people use because they work better than any otc booster.  Not trying to start a fight or anything I guess the way it's written it could be misleading to a degree.

I suppose that they may work for some (maybe a placebo effect) but overall I don't see how they can significantly increase levels to where they would be sufficent to gain more, just my opinion.


----------



## nni (Jul 9, 2010)

2 weeks in is when they are usually employed, from what i have seen. your serm gets the ball rolling the test booster aids it.

the second part is the issue, if you are not going to take steroids, then this is as good as it gets. also, what levels are levels high enough to expect gains. i recently tested a product solely to see the impact on hormone levels, and it shot my test above normal levels, one would assume some gains should be noticed, not significant, but above what could be expected from diet and training alone. (again i tested it simply for hormonal purposes, it was during recovery from an injury). so if steroids are not an option, then that is as close as you are going to get. if steroids are an option, then i could understand the view that they are worthless.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

HCG and clomid alone will work, thus my reasoning for them being useless during PCT.

Did you have baseline bloodwork done to compare the two?  That would be interesting to see if you had it done.

Everyone is different and will react differntly to certain otc supplements, so to answer your question as to what levels are levels high enough to expect gains?  I would say anything significantly higher than 1200 ng/dl, maybe 1500+?


----------



## nni (Jul 9, 2010)

yup, before and after, did saliva though as it was much simpler. 300% increase in test levels, 40% decrease in estrodiol.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 9, 2010)

nni said:


> yup, before and after, did saliva though as it was much simpler. 300% increase in test levels, 40% decrease in estrodiol.


 
Wow!  I guess you really would never need AAS with those results.


----------



## independent (Jul 9, 2010)

nni said:


> yup, before and after, did saliva though as it was much simpler. 300% increase in test levels, 40% decrease in estrodiol.



The percentages tell us nothing.  What were your actual numbers.


----------



## nni (Jul 9, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> Wow!  I guess you really would never need AAS with those results.



doubtful. 



bigmoe65 said:


> The percentages tell us nothing.  What were your actual numbers.



ok.

first the ranges interpretation from using saliva as a source.

Testosterone:
<35 mg/dl: Deficient
35-75 mg/dl: Borderline
75-120 mg/dl: Optimal
>120 mg/dl: Excessive

Estradiol:
<0.8 mg/dl: Defiecient
0.8-1.5 mg/dl: Optimal
>1.5 mg/dl: Excessive

my before  and after numbers:

Estradiol (B) 1.7 (A) 1.0
Testosterone (B) 64.3 (A) 193.4

now medically, my numbers before were fine, a doctor had no problem with my test being on the low side because it falls in the normal range, obviously i prefer the after though. 

please keep in mind i am not comparing steroids to test boosters, it is simply a comparison that cant be made, i just take umbrage with the blanket statement that test boosters are useless. thats not true, as a male i am more than happy with these results, where i can agree there is a legit argument is that test boosters are worthless with respect to gains. i dont agree with it as a proper test booster might aid in a couple of extra pounds, but when steroids are readily available i can see why people think test boosters are worthless. for someone for whom that isnt an option, then i think a proper test booster is not worthless at all. im also not trying to be a dick or bad guy, just having a discussion.


----------



## lknmuscle (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried Testofen with OK results, but not what I was looking for. Applied Nutriceuticals came out with a new product called Free Test that might be good - I ordered some this week (along with HGH up) and will post results later this month.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 9, 2010)

nni said:


> yup, before and after, did saliva though as it was much simpler. 300% increase in test levels, 40% decrease in estrodiol.



My results were similar. I went from below the bottom end of normal to mid normal range. I went from feeling like crap after finishing up PCT to feeling pretty dam good for not being on anything but a few inexpensive OTC supplements.

I agree that no one is saying OTC test boosters can compare to being on an AAS cycle or are any good for a young guy with high natural levels.


----------



## getbigmuscles (Jul 9, 2010)

i heard boosters are bad worse then steriods


----------



## Perdido (Jul 9, 2010)

getbigmuscles said:


> i heard boosters are bad worse then steriods



You're confusing test boosters with prohormones.


----------



## lknmuscle (Jul 9, 2010)

Free Test and HGH up stack works for me - I've just started taking it and so far it's made a big difference.  We'll see if the gains continue.  I'll post a follow-up in a few weeks.


----------



## getbigmuscles (Jul 9, 2010)

Really whats prehormones ???


----------



## independent (Jul 10, 2010)

lknmuscle said:


> I tried Testofen with OK results, but not what I was looking for. Applied Nutriceuticals came out with a new product called Free Test that might be good - I ordered some this week (along with HGH up) and will post results later this month.





lknmuscle said:


> Free Test and HGH up stack works for me - I've just started taking it and so far it's made a big difference.  We'll see if the gains continue.  I'll post a follow-up in a few weeks.



First you say you ordered some and will post results, now you say it works great. Make up your mind.


----------



## nni (Jul 10, 2010)

getbigmuscles said:


> Really whats prehormones ???



PROhormones, not PREhormones. prehormones might be what a hormone was before it became a hormone...  

a prohormone is in the steroid family, but unlike a steroid that is an active hormone being introduced to your system, a prohormone need to be converted into that active hormone by your body.


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 12, 2010)

ChocolateThunder said:


> NO. You will see more gains with more soild food though. As others have posted test boosters are a waste. At 19 if the wind blew just right I had a boner, I didn't need anything for that to happen.


 

I agree at 19 he should be able to jack up a truck,however some test boosters are def not a waste.


----------

